# Six Guns



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

This game looks awesome, but when I try to run it on CM9(build id IML74K) it says not compatible. Any one know of a workaround?


----------



## scunaz (Sep 24, 2011)

Works for me change ur build prop.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you on GWK74? I guess I'll have to switch back and forth to be able to use chrome and dead space.....


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Works if you change build.prop. Lags though.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

The game is fairly unstable, has bad hitching, and is very insensitive to touch. Not worth playing on the TP atm.


----------

